# Schwarze Liste: Diese Spiele waren mal böse



## LadyDeadpool (12. September 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Schwarze Liste: Diese Spiele waren mal böse* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Schwarze Liste: Diese Spiele waren mal böse


----------



## Shinobi2611 (12. September 2013)

C&C Generals war schon geil^^ Aber die deutsche Stumpfsinn Version damals hats mir versaut.

Zum Glück habe ich noch die Original Version vor der Indizierung


----------



## Trollzacker (12. September 2013)

Ich auch. 

River Raid hatte ich damals auch schon auf meinem C64, beim Kumpel immer aufm Atari 2600 gezockt ^^.


----------



## soranPanoko (12. September 2013)

Mortal *C*ombat ? ...
Was soll dass denn sein


----------



## Monalye (12. September 2013)

Ich hab gelesen, das Doom1 und 2 kürzlich vom Index kamen, ist bei euch Doom3 immer noch auf dem Index?
Wie funktioniert das bei euch eigentlich mit Spielen die auf dem A-Index sind, wie Dead Island? Die dürfen ja öffentlich nicht beworben werden, zählt da das Internet dazu? Also darf das Spiel auf Steam zb. bei euch gar nicht angeboten werden, aber wie könnt ihr es dann kaufen?
Ich find es krass, das es innerhalb Westeuropas solche Unterschiede gibt, grade die Diskussion um Dead Island versteh ich nicht, für mich ist das nur ein L4D2-Abklatsch, in dem man mit Autos düsen kann..


----------



## Mirten (12. September 2013)

Oh mein Gott, was erblicke ich da: Quake1 bzw QuakeWorld. Der Klassiker schlechthin, das Match der Kontinente im Screenshot. Zufall oder Absicht? Egal! 3 Pluspunkte an die Redaktion.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. September 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich hab gelesen, das Doom1 und 2 kürzlich vom Index kamen, ist bei euch Doom3 immer noch auf dem Index?


 "Doom 3" war nie auf dem Index, nur das Add-On "Resurrection of Evil", soweit ich weiss.


----------



## Monalye (12. September 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> "Doom 3" war nie auf dem Index, nur das Add-On "Resurrection of Evil", soweit ich weiss.



ah ok, danke, darum hab ich darüber nichts gehört


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. September 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Wie funktioniert das bei euch eigentlich mit Spielen die auf dem A-Index sind, wie Dead Island? Die dürfen ja öffentlich nicht beworben werden, zählt da das Internet dazu? Also darf das Spiel auf Steam zb. bei euch gar nicht angeboten werden, aber wie könnt ihr es dann kaufen?


 Ja, Internet gehört dazu. Wenn beispielsweise "Dead Island" oder die US-Version von "Dead Space 2" in nem Steam Summer/Autumn/X-Mas Sales angeboten, freut sich jeder Spieler darüber... Nur die Deutschen nicht, denn die können/dürfen es nicht kaufen.


----------



## Monalye (12. September 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ja, Internet gehört dazu. Wenn beispielsweise "Dead Island" oder die US-Version von "Dead Space 2" in nem Steam Summer/Autumn/X-Mas Sales angeboten, freut sich jeder Spieler darüber... Nur die Deutschen nicht, denn die können/dürfen es nicht kaufen.



na brack, ich bin fassungslos 

wobei das Krasse ja ist, das es erworben, aber nicht beworben werden darf... beim Onlinekauf schließt aber das eine das andere aus...

Edit: Bei Dead Island haben wir es damals so gemacht, das wir hier in Ö für unsere deutschen Vereinsmitglieder das Spiel gekauft und als Geschenk verschickt haben, damit wir es miteinander spielen können...


----------



## Bonkic (12. September 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> na brack, ich bin fassungslos
> 
> wobei das Krasse ja ist, das es erworben, aber nicht beworben werden darf... beim Onlinekauf schließt aber das eine das andere aus...


 
über vpn geht das durchaus auch von d aus, oder man lässt sich ein spiel halt 'giften'.
aber ja, natürlich hast du recht, in internet-zeiten wirkt so ein 'jugendschutz' irgendwo anachronistisch.


----------



## Monalye (12. September 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> über vpn geht das durchaus auch von d aus, oder man lässt sich ein spiel halt 'giften'.
> aber ja, natürlich hast du recht, in internet-zeiten wirkt so ein 'jugendschutz' irgendwo anachronistisch.



Das erinnert mich, weils gerade bei mir so aktuell war, an den Epic-Fail von Origin diese Woche. Ich wollte mir für DS3, das ich seit Anfang Juli installiert und natürlich bei Origin angemeldet habe, 2 DLC's kaufen... ein Persönlichkeitsupgrade für den Sucherbot (damit er spricht) und ein Farmupgrade für den Sucherbot (damit er doppelt soviele Mats findet). Obwohl ich das Hauptspiel seit Monaten besitze, musste ich für diese 2 harmlosesten DLC's eine Altersbestätigung vorlegen, das ich Ü18 bin. Da greift man sich echt an den Kopf... Das Hauptspiel is auf der Festplatte, aber diese harmlosen DLC's für dieses Spiel durfte ich fast nicht haben...


----------



## Sam28 (12. September 2013)

Dead Island habe ich kürzlich in so einem Bundle drinne gehabt und auf Steam aktiviert, habe deshalb gerade mir mal die Shop Seite ansehen wollen auf Steam, kam das:
Dieses Produkt steht in Ihrem Land derzeit nicht zur Verfügung

Von Left 4 Dead 2 habe ich die Uncut Version, die ist in Deutschland beschlagnahmt, heutzutage entschärfen die Hersteller lieber ihre Spiele auch wenn das dann ziemlich dämlich wirkt wenn man vorher mal eine ungeschnittene Version gespielt hat.
Mit Grauen erinnere ich mich an die Schnitte bei der deutschen Half-Life Version, Roboter Soldaten und Wissenschaftler die sich auf den Boden setzen und den Kopf schütteln anstatt zu sterben.
Habe immer noch den Wissenschaftler vor Augen der sich im Geschützfeuer einfach hinsetzt und den Kopf schüttelt während das Geschütz die ganze Zeit weiter auf ihn feuert.


----------



## RedDragon20 (12. September 2013)

River Raid hätte ruhig auf dem Index bleiben können. Eine derart realistische Tötungssimulation gehört einfach nicht in Menschenhände.

Die Sache mit Tretris finde ich aber interessant. Wenn es ums Geld geht, kommen sie am Ende doch alle angekrochen und wollen plötzlich haben.


----------



## Schlechtmacher (12. September 2013)

Die deutsche Spielezensur ist einfach nur lächerlich. Mit 18 darf man nach Afghanistan, Menschen töten, aber keine Polygon-Zombies abknallen? Nichts gegen Jungendschutz, aber als Erwachsener möchte ich mir nicht vorschreiben lassen, was ich mir ansehen darf und was nicht.


----------



## Mothman (12. September 2013)

Firepower...das hab ich als Kind immer bei nem Kumpel auf dem Amiga 500 gespielt.  

Die Soldaten haben auch noch so schön geschrien, wenn man sie überfahren hat.^^

EDIT:
Ja, das "Mortal Combat" sollte wirklich noch ausgebessert werden. Das ist ja ein Sakrileg!^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. September 2013)

Btw wundert's mich dass "Cannon Fodder" nicht in der Liste steht.


----------



## Bonkic (12. September 2013)

Schlechtmacher schrieb:


> Die deutsche Spielezensur ist einfach nur lächerlich. Mit 18 darf man nach Afghanistan, Menschen töten, aber keine Polygon-Zombies abknallen? Nichts gegen Jungendschutz, aber als Erwachsener möchte ich mir nicht vorschreiben lassen, was ich mir ansehen darf und was nicht.


 
da hast du was falsch verstanden. 
du darfst ausnahmslos jedes spiel spielen.


----------



## LordCrash (12. September 2013)

Schlechtmacher schrieb:


> Die deutsche Spielezensur ist einfach nur lächerlich. *Mit 18 darf man nach Afghanistan, Menschen töten, aber keine Polygon-Zombies abknallen?* Nichts gegen Jungendschutz, aber als Erwachsener möchte ich mir nicht vorschreiben lassen, was ich mir ansehen darf und was nicht.



Also bei manchen Leuten kann man echt nur noch den Kopf schütteln....


----------



## LordCrash (12. September 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich, weils gerade bei mir so aktuell war, an den Epic-Fail von Origin diese Woche. Ich wollte mir für DS3, das ich seit Anfang Juli installiert und natürlich bei Origin angemeldet habe, 2 DLC's kaufen... ein Persönlichkeitsupgrade für den Sucherbot (damit er spricht) und ein Farmupgrade für den Sucherbot (damit er doppelt soviele Mats findet). Obwohl ich das Hauptspiel seit Monaten besitze, musste ich für diese 2 harmlosesten DLC's eine Altersbestätigung vorlegen, das ich Ü18 bin. Da greift man sich echt an den Kopf... Das Hauptspiel is auf der Festplatte, aber diese harmlosen DLC's für dieses Spiel durfte ich fast nicht haben...


 Ist bei Steam aber teilweise auch nicht anders. Man kann zwar Sleeping Dogs problemlos im deutschen Store kaufen, die ganzen DLCs aber kurioserweise nicht.....


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. September 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich hab gelesen, das Doom1 und 2 kürzlich vom Index kamen, ist bei euch Doom3 immer noch auf dem Index?
> Wie funktioniert das bei euch eigentlich mit Spielen die auf dem A-Index sind, wie Dead Island? Die dürfen ja öffentlich nicht beworben werden, zählt da das Internet dazu? Also darf das Spiel auf Steam zb. bei euch gar nicht angeboten werden, aber wie könnt ihr es dann kaufen?
> Ich find es krass, das es innerhalb Westeuropas solche Unterschiede gibt, grade die Diskussion um Dead Island versteh ich nicht, für mich ist das nur ein L4D2-Abklatsch, in dem man mit Autos düsen kann..


 
Was Doom 1 und 2 betrifft. Nach frühestens 10 Jahren auf dem Index, kann ein Hersteller eine Neueinstufung seines Spieles beantragen. Das wurde in dem Fall von Doom 1/2 gemacht und nach heutigen Maßstäben bewertet, hat es dann eine Einstufung "ab 16 Jahren" bekommen und kann seitdem in Deutschland wieder frei verkauft werden.


----------



## Herbboy (12. September 2013)

Schlechtmacher schrieb:


> Die deutsche Spielezensur ist einfach nur lächerlich. Mit 18 darf man nach Afghanistan, Menschen töten, aber keine Polygon-Zombies abknallen? Nichts gegen Jungendschutz, aber als Erwachsener möchte ich mir nicht vorschreiben lassen, was ich mir ansehen darf und was nicht.


 So ein Unsinn - kaum ein Spiel wird noch "zensiert", und wenn überhaupt, dann nur bei Gewalt gegen Menschen, nicht bei "Polygon-Zombies", oder aus guten rechtlichen Gründen wie zB Hakenkreuz-Symbolen. Zudem kannst Du trotzdem bis auf wenige Ausnahmen alle Spiele bekommen und auch spielen, nur dürfen die halt nicht öffentlich beworben werden. 

Aber dann auch noch Spiele damit zu vergleichen, dass man in einem realen Gefecht zur Gewalt gezwungen ist und das noch mit einem Unterton, als ob man vlt sogar gerne und bewusst dahinfährt, UM töten zu können (man "darf nach Afghanistan" ) , ist fast schon abartig. 

Der Spruch, dass man als Erwachsener sich _gar nix_ vorschreiben lassen will, ist nebenbei gesagt auch Banane - sonst müsstest Du ja echt zumindest beim Konsum ALLES erlauben: ethnische Hetze, Nazi-Inhalte, Kinderpornos, echte "Snuff"-Filme usw., und das ist ja wohl hoffentlich nicht gemeint... okay, man könnte natürlich bei manchen der Themen sagen: das soll alles nicht erlaubt sein, damit nicht wegen der Nachfrage nach solchen Dingen FÜR den Film echte Menschen leiden/sterben. Aber selbst wenn es um Games geht mit den genannten Inhalten hoffe ich doch sehr, dass selbst ein extrem Liberaler hier eine Grenze zieht.


@Doom3: das war IMHO so, dass zuerst eine ungeprüfte englische Version rauskam, die gab es auch zB bei Saturn (da hab ich die gekauft), und DIESE Version wurde sehr wohl dann "indiziert", und dann kam eine dt. Version raus, in der ein BISSCHEN was fehlte, zB eine Szene, in der der Spieler auf einem Fließband "zersägt" wird, damit er Implantate bekommt: da wird man AFAIK in der dt. Version ohnmächtig, bevor es richtig losgeht. Oder verwechsel ich das jetzt?


----------



## Monalye (12. September 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> So ein Unsinn - kaum ein Spiel wird noch "zensiert", und wenn überhaupt, dann nur bei Gewalt gegen Menschen, nicht bei "Polygon-Zombies", oder aus guten rechtlichen Gründen wie zB Hakenkreuz-Symbolen. Zudem kannst Du trotzdem bis auf wenige Ausnahmen alle Spiele bekommen und auch spielen, nur dürfen die halt nicht öffentlich beworben werden.


 
Ja aber warum wurde dann Dead Island verboten? Da werden doch auch nur Zombies im L4D2-Stil gemetzelt, also auch keine Menschen. Ich habs zwar nur bis zur Hälfte gespielt, aber bis dahin wäre mir nichts aufgefallen...


----------



## Herbboy (12. September 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ja aber warum wurde dann Dead Island verboten? Da werden doch auch nur Zombies im L4D2-Stil gemetzelt, also auch keine Menschen. Ich habs zwar nur bis zur Hälfte gespielt, aber bis dahin wäre mir nichts aufgefallen...


 Kannst ja mal die Begründung lesen, auszugsweise das, was ich vermutete: die Zombies sind wohl noch zu "menschlich", und es wird besondere Gewalt noch belohnt, sehr explizit und detailliert gezeigt, und die Gewalt ist an sich der einzige Spielinhalt: auf Seite 4 http://www.doerre.com/jugendschutz/Dead-Island-3er.pdf

"_Vorherrschender Spielinhalt des vorliegenden Ego-Shooters sei das Eliminieren von_
_menschenähnlichen Opponenten, zu dem es keine alternativen Lösungsmöglichkeiten gebe._
_Der Einsatz von verschiedensten Waffen resultiere in brutalen Gewaltdarstellungen, bei denen_
_Opponenten zum Teil verstümmelt würden. Sämtliche Darstellungen seien auf hohem_
_grafischem Niveau visualisiert. Der Schwerpunkt liege dabei auf Nahkampf und einem_
_Waffenarsenal mit vielen Anpassungsmöglichkeiten. Schusswaffen und Munition seien_
_Mangelware, sodass der Spieler auf jeden erdenklichen Gegenstand zurückgreifen müsse, der_
_sich irgendwie als Waffe eignet, um sich im Nahkampf gegen die Zombies zu wehren. ..._​ 
_... Der Inhalt des Spiels sei als verrohend einzustufen und biete Mord- und Metzelszenen_​_selbstzweckhaft und detailliert dar._ "



Das muss also selbst für ein Zombiespiel schon sehr krass und extrem Gewaltverherrlichend sein, und die Aktionen haben zu viel Ähnlichkeit damit, dass man "aus Spaß" echte Menschen möglichst grausam zu Tode bringt. Ist das WIRKLICH bei L4D2 genau so krass?


----------



## Bonkic (12. September 2013)

die beiden left 4 deads sind in deutschland geschnitten.
deep silver hat sich afair geweigert schnitte an dead island vorzunehmen.


----------



## leckmuschel (12. September 2013)

manhunt


----------



## Bonkic (12. September 2013)

leckmuschel schrieb:


> manhunt


 
manhunt ist immer noch böse.
und wegen mir kann der schrott auch auf dem index verrotten.


----------



## LordCrash (12. September 2013)

leckmuschel schrieb:


> manhunt


 Manhunt ist immer noch böse.....lies die Überschrift noch mal....

Edit: Ninja'd by bonkic....


----------



## Monalye (12. September 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal die Begründung lesen, auszugsweise das, was ich vermutete: die Zombies sind wohl noch zu "menschlich", und es wird besondere Gewalt noch belohnt, sehr explizit und detailliert gezeigt, und die Gewalt ist an sich der einzige Spielinhalt: auf Seite 4 http://www.doerre.com/jugendschutz/Dead-Island-3er.pdf
> 
> "_Vorherrschender Spielinhalt des vorliegenden Ego-Shooters sei das Eliminieren von_
> _menschenähnlichen Opponenten, zu dem es keine alternativen Lösungsmöglichkeiten gebe._
> ...


 
ok, verstehe, die Begründung klingt ziemlich eindeutig... mir kams allerdings nicht so krass vor.
Beim Satz "Vorherrschender Spielinhalt des vorliegenden Ego-Shooters sei das Eliminieren von
menschenähnlichen Opponenten, zu dem es keine alternativen Lösungsmöglichkeiten gebe." fällt mir auch sofort die Painkiller-Serie ein, die auch das reine Ziel hat, alles abzumetzeln was sich bewegt. Vielleicht geht man (oder ich) mit einer anderen Sichtweise an so ein Spiel heran, ich verbinde das alles absolut nicht mit der Realität oder mit dem wahren Leben, sondern seh alle Spiele einzig als Entertainment und Zeitvertreib, (ich weiß nicht, wie ich es beschreiben soll, das es rüberkommt wie ich es meine) wahrscheinlich kommt mir das deshalb nicht so schlimm vor. 
Nicht zu verwechseln aber mit dem Jugendschutz, den ich für absolut wichtig halte, ich meine nur Games, die auch Ü18 verboten sind.


----------



## Bonkic (12. September 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Nicht zu verwechseln aber mit dem Jugendschutz, den ich für absolut wichtig halte, ich meine nur Games, die auch Ü18 verboten sind.


 
wirklich 'verboten' bzw beschlagnahmt sind auch in deutschland nur eine handvoll spiele.
und spielen darf man selbstredend auch die.


----------



## Schlechtmacher (12. September 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Aber dann auch noch Spiele damit zu vergleichen, dass man in einem realen Gefecht zur Gewalt gezwungen ist und das noch mit einem Unterton, als ob man vlt sogar gerne und bewusst dahinfährt, UM töten zu können (man "darf nach Afghanistan" ) , ist fast schon abartig.


 
Gemeint ist natürlich - auch wenn die Wehrpflicht derzeit ausgesetzt ist - dass von einem Erwachsenen erwartet wird, notfalls für sein Land zu töten, auf der anderen Seite aber aber selbst 18+ Spiele hierzulande beschnitten werden, um nicht auf dem Index zu landen. Die Logik dahinter soll mir mal einer erklären.


----------



## LordCrash (12. September 2013)

Schlechtmacher schrieb:


> Gemeint ist natürlich - auch wenn die Wehrpflicht derzeit ausgesetzt ist - dass von einem Erwachsenen erwartet wird, notfalls für sein Land zu töten, auf der anderen Seite aber aber selbst 18+ Spiele hierzulande beschnitten werden, um nicht auf dem Index zu landen. Die Logik dahinter soll mir mal einer erklären.


 Was soll man da erklären? Die zwei Sachen haben überhaupt nichts miteinander zu tun, da gibt es keinen logischen Zusammenhang.


----------



## Runzelmeier (12. September 2013)

"Sieht aus wie Contra, ist es aber nicht: *Gryzor* wurde wegen  Waffengewalt aus der Welt geschafft. In abgeschwächten Versionen ist man  gegen Roboter anstatt Menschen angetreten. Auch hier ist die  Indizierung nach 25 Jahren von selbst abgelaufen."

 Gryzor ist der europäische/amerikanische Titel von Contra. Gryzor/Contra/Probotector ist alles dasgleiche bzw. die zensierte Version des gleichen Spiels.


----------



## Zocker4ever (13. September 2013)

"Besser gekürzt als gar nicht" der war gut *g*


----------



## Worrel (13. September 2013)

Bei dem Titel erwarte ich eigentlich Spiele, die
a) definitiv mal auf dem Index waren und 
b) es jetzt nicht mehr sind.

Was hat dann ein "irgendwer regt sich über Tomb Raider auf" dadrin zu suchen?
oder ein C&C Generals, wo die entsprechende indizierte Version *immer noch* indiziert ist?
oder ein Tetris, bei dem es nur um einen Justizstreit ging, das Spiel den Index aber nicht mal vom Namen her kennt?
oder ein "The Sims", das auch nur Disskussionsstoff, aber keine Indizierung bot ...?


----------



## MrFob (13. September 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Bei dem Titel erwarte ich eigentlich Spiele, die
> a) definitiv mal auf dem Index waren und
> b) es jetzt nicht mehr sind.
> 
> ...



Jo, geb' dir recht. Und wenn man schon C&C in die Liste aufnimmt, dann doch wenigstens das erste, in dem die Soldaten noch "Bors" waren. Das Schrottpresse-Geraeusch, wenn man einen dieser "Bots" mit seinem Sammler ueberfahren hat ist ja bis Heute noch ein Klassiker.


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ist bei Steam aber teilweise auch nicht anders. Man kann zwar Sleeping Dogs problemlos im deutschen Store kaufen, die ganzen DLCs aber kurioserweise nicht.....


 
Nicht mal das High-Resolution Texture Pack lässt sich runterladen und installieren


----------



## Enisra (13. September 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Bei dem Titel erwarte ich eigentlich Spiele, die
> a) definitiv mal auf dem Index waren und
> b) es jetzt nicht mehr sind.


 
ich eigentlich auch, aber die Ausrichtung war auch nicht schlecht, zum einen weil man ja schon ein Video mit deindizierten Titeln gemacht hat und zum anderen weil die Auflistungen halt schon so teils Facepalmaktionen von so Gutmenschen waren


----------



## LordCrash (13. September 2013)

Die schwarze Liste war früher mal was anderes in der PC Games....

Da wurden die miesesten Spiele der letzten Monate aufgelistet, praktisch das Who is who des Softwaremülls.....

Das waren noch Zeiten.....


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (13. September 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Nicht mal das High-Resolution Texture Pack lässt sich runterladen und installieren


 
Doch das funktioniert, einfach über Steam UK seinen Account anmelden und das Texture Pack installieren, so hat es zumindest bei mir geklappt


----------



## Briareos (13. September 2013)

Schlechtmacher schrieb:


> Gemeint ist natürlich - auch wenn die Wehrpflicht derzeit ausgesetzt ist - dass von einem Erwachsenen erwartet wird, notfalls für sein Land zu töten, auf der anderen Seite aber aber selbst 18+ Spiele hierzulande beschnitten werden, um nicht auf dem Index zu landen. Die Logik dahinter soll mir mal einer erklären.





LordCrash schrieb:


> Was soll man da erklären? Die zwei Sachen haben überhaupt nichts miteinander zu tun, da gibt es keinen logischen Zusammenhang.


 Na ja, einen gewissen logischen Zusammenhang gibt es da meiner Meinung nach schon. In Deutschland ist man der Meinung, das ein normaler, erwachsener Mensch zum Dienst an der (realen) Waffe bereit ist und geistig genug gereift ist, um diesen Dienst verantwortungsvoll auszuführen. Aber wenn es darum geht, virtuelle Gewalt auszuüben, dann sieht sich unser Gesetzgeber teilweise immer noch dazu genötigt, auch die erwachsene Bevölkerung unter dem Deckmantel des Jugendschutzes vor gewissen Inhalten zu "schützen". Und das ist auch in meinen Augen eine Art Doppelmoral, die man durchaus kritiseren darf.

Ein viel besseres Beispiel als zensieren von Gewalt ist aber immer noch die Inditzierung/Beschneidung wegen verfassungsfeindlicher Symbole. Mein Highlight diesbezüglich ist immer noch "Indian Jones und der letzte Kreuzzug". Der Film ist FSK 12 und dort laufen haufenweise Nazis mit Hakenkreuzbinde herum und das Reichskriegsbanner sieht man auch fast an jeder Ecke. Ist aber auch logisch wenn man sich das Szenario des Films vor Augen führt. Im Spiel zum Film, in welchem man wirklich 100%tig die Geschichte des Films nachspielt wurden dann aber alle Nazi-Symbole entfernt. Hier wurde also derselbe Inhalt in zwei unterschiedlichen Medien unterschiedlich bewertet.

Die "logische" Schlussfolgerung daraus ist für mich also: Einem 12-jährigem kann man es ohne Bedenken zumuten im Kino mitzuerleben wie Indiana Adolf Hitler mit dem obligatorischem Arm begrüßt und sich anschliessend das Tagebuch seines Vaters signieren lässt. Aber um genau dasselbe am Computer zu erleben, dafür ist die gesamte deutsche Bevölkerung nicht reif genug. *twisted mind*


----------



## Lightbringer667 (13. September 2013)

> Command and Conquer: Generals gibt es in Deutschland nur in der  gekürzten Fassung - brutale Sequenzen und unmoralische Charakterklassen  sind herausgeschnitten worden. Das Original ist immer noch indiziert und  nicht legal erhältlich.



Was für ein Unfug. Natürlich ist die uncut Version in Deutschland legal erhältlich, nur muss man halt 18 sein. Das Spiel ist afaik nur indiziert und nicht beschlagnahmt - und darf somit ganz legal vertrieben werden. Nur halt nicht beworben.


----------



## Bonkic (13. September 2013)

Briareos schrieb:


> Hier wurde also derselbe Inhalt in zwei unterschiedlichen Medien unterschiedlich bewertet.


 
die frage ist, ob es überhaupt bewertet wurde oder ob die spiele-hersteller nicht einfach in vorauseilendem gehorsam auch heute noch jeden ns-schnipsel aus spielen entfernen, um von vornherein jedem möglichen konflikt mit der dt. justiz von vornherein aus dem weg zu gehen. 
hier hätte ich gerne mal einen präzendenz-fall.


----------



## wipeout (13. September 2013)

Mal ein bisserl trollen... 

Als Redakteur sollte man schon wiessen wie man UdSSR schreibt. Soooo lang ist das nun auch wieder nicht her :p


----------



## Briareos (13. September 2013)

@Bonkic
Zumindest in diesem einen Fall kann ich das ziemlich sicher beantworten. Ich hatte die PC-Diskettenversion von Indy damals anfang 1990 als, nun sagen wir mal "dezentrale Sicherheitskopie".  Und da waren die NS-Symbole tatsächlich noch vorhanden. Irgendwann um 1994 rum hatte ich ein CD-Lauwerk im rechner und habe mir die CD-Version von dem Spiel gekauft. Und in der waren alle Symbole verschwunden.

Wie gesagt, das ist auch nur ein Beispiel von vielen, aber es zeigt sehr schön wie shizophrän die Vorgehensweise wegen solcher Symbolik ist. Kein Mensch regt sich darüber auf, wenn in Filmen wie "Der Untergang" oder "Sophie Scholl" solche Symbolik naturgemäss in rauen Massen vorhanden ist. Aber wenn in einem Handbuch zu einem Spiel auf einem Screenshot ein Hakenkreuz vergessen wurde zu entfernen, dann schreien alle Zeter und Mordio.


----------



## Monalye (13. September 2013)

wipeout schrieb:


> Mal ein bisserl trollen...
> 
> Als Redakteur sollte man schon wiessen wie man UdSSR schreibt. Soooo lang ist das nun auch wieder nicht her :p



Wenn ich auch mal bissl trollen darf 

Wenn man schon mit Steinen wirft, sollte man vorher das Glashaus verlassen, oder "_wiessen_", wie man wissen schreibt


----------



## Bonkic (13. September 2013)

@Briareos:
ich hab das wesentliche mal unterstrichen. 

natürlich wurden und werden ns-symbole nach wie vor aus spielen geschnitten. 
(so viele infrage kommende titel aus jüngerer vergangenheit wollen mir gerade allerdings gar nicht einfallen. eigentlich sogar kein einziges.)
die frage ist nur, ob auf geheiß einer behörde oder in vorauseilendem gehorsam. 
denn ich kann nur sehr schwer glauben, dass ein publisher hakenkreuze aus einer spiele-adaption mit anne frank bspw entfernen müsste.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. September 2013)

Diese Sache mit den Hakenkreuze ist und bleibt wohl immer eine sehr zweischneidige Angelegenheit.
Zum einem möchte man ja die Verbreitung dieser verfassungswidrigen Symbole vermeiden, andererseits gehören diese aber auch in den Geschichtsunterricht hinein (oder allgemein zur deutschen, europäischen, weltweiten Geschichte).

Ist es nicht eher so, dass man passive Medien diesbezüglich wohlwollender behandelt als interaktive, sprich Videospiele ?


----------



## Sanador (13. September 2013)

Schöner Artikel!
Mass Effect war doch auch so ein "böses Spiel" wegen der gleichgeschlechtlichen Romanze. (Obwohl Asari nicht einmal Frauen sind, aber sowas interessierte damals Fox News nicht.)
Wenn ich mich nicht ganz täusche, wurde das Spiel sogar in Singapur aus diesem Grund indiziert.


----------



## Lunica (13. September 2013)

Damals stand die Gewalt in Spielen nicht im Mittelpunkt. Heute ist das aber leider oft so.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. September 2013)

Sanador schrieb:


> Schöner Artikel!
> Mass Effect war doch auch so ein "böses Spiel" wegen der gleichgeschlechtlichen Romanze. (Obwohl Asari nicht einmal Frauen sind, aber sowas interessierte damals Fox News nicht.)
> Wenn ich mich nicht ganz täusche, wurde das Spiel sogar in Singapur aus diesem Grund indiziert.


 Auch aus diesem Grund bin ich froh, in einem liberalen Land wie Deutschland zu leben. 
Zwar wird hier mit visueller Gewalt strenger geregelt als beispielsweise in den Vereinigten Staaten, aber wir machen uns wegen freizügigen oder allgemein sexuellen Inhalten nicht gleich ins Hemd...


----------



## Cicero (13. September 2013)

Wobei man sich bei den Fatality Moves von Mortal Kombat (vor allem die "aktuellen" Teile) wirklich manchmal fragt: Muss das sein? Ich finde, da wird der Grad der Gewaltdarstellung nun wirklich übertrieben. Solche Brutalität braucht´s in Spielen wirklich nicht.


----------



## Cicero (13. September 2013)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> River Raid hätte ruhig auf dem Index bleiben können. Eine derart realistische Tötungssimulation gehört einfach nicht in Menschenhände.


 
Es war damals halt eine andere Zeit. Und eine andere Art der möglichen Darstellung. So what?


----------



## Bonkic (13. September 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ist es nicht eher so, dass man passive Medien diesbezüglich wohlwollender behandelt als interaktive, sprich Videospiele ?


 
ja, so war das bislang eigentlich immer.


----------



## Cicero (13. September 2013)

Briareos schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, das ist auch nur ein Beispiel von vielen, aber es zeigt sehr schön wie shizophrän die Vorgehensweise wegen solcher Symbolik ist. Kein Mensch regt sich darüber auf, wenn in Filmen wie "Der Untergang" oder "Sophie Scholl" solche Symbolik naturgemäss in rauen Massen vorhanden ist. Aber wenn in einem Handbuch zu einem Spiel auf einem Screenshot ein Hakenkreuz vergessen wurde zu entfernen, dann schreien alle Zeter und Mordio.


 
Von der grundlegenden Thematik gebe ich Dir sogar recht. Das dies aber in der Praxis nicht so gemacht wird, hat den Hintergrund, dass Filme, Bilder, etc. als Kunstobjekte bzw. Kunst betrachten wird und Spiele (oftmals) nicht. Eine Überlegung, die bei Spielen wie Mortal Kombat durchaus nachvollzogen werden kann wobei auf der anderen Seite auch ein Haufen wirklich künstlerischer Spiele steht. In der Tat eine verzwickte und zweischneidige Angelegenheit. Zumal man sich bei der Thematik auch das Zielpublikum ansehen muss. Sind die von dir genannten Filme doch eher an älteres Publikum gerichtet und um historische Tatsachenvermittlung bemührt, ist dies bei Spielen oftmals nicht der Fall. Diese richten sich primär(!) an ein jugendliches/ junges Publikum und ortienteren sich eher am Spaß- und Zeitvertreibsfaktor.


----------



## LordCrash (13. September 2013)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Doch das funktioniert, einfach über Steam UK seinen Account anmelden und das Texture Pack installieren, so hat es zumindest bei mir geklappt


 Natürlich klappt das so. Es ging darum, dass das in Deutschland ncht verfügbar ist....


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (13. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Natürlich klappt das so. Es ging darum, dass das in Deutschland ncht verfügbar ist....


 
Oh, den tieferen Sinn hab ich wohl übersehen. Asche über mein Haupt.
Aber irgendwie doch verständlich, dass es nicht in Dt. verfügbar ist, höherer Detailgrad = höhere Gewaltdarstellung. 
... wenn man es sehr oberflächlich betrachtet


----------



## Rennender_rudi (13. September 2013)

Das sind ja ein paar schöne Bilder, aber wo ist Resident Evil 2????? Ach ja EA-Müll-Sims sind ja wichtiger


----------



## Worrel (13. September 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Diese Sache mit den Hakenkreuzen ...
> Ist es nicht eher so, dass man passive Medien diesbezüglich wohlwollender behandelt als interaktive, sprich Videospiele ?


 Nicht nur.
Comics sind da auch von betroffen, wie man zB. sehr "schön" an den _Hellboy _Comics sehen kann.
Dort sind fast sämtliche H.kreuze zum Fensterkreuz vervollständigt.


----------



## Enisra (13. September 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nicht nur.
> Comics sind da auch von betroffen, wie man zB. sehr "schön" an den _Hellboy _Comics sehen kann.
> Dort sind fast sämtliche H.kreuze zum Fensterkreuz vervollständigt.


 
wobei meine These ja dazu ist:
Das wird in Spielen nur deswegen moniert weil irgendein Gutmensch mal herrausgefunden hat, das man die in Spielen im Vergleich zu Film und Comic extrem einfach Entfernen oder Austauschen kann


----------



## Mothman (13. September 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> wobei meine These ja dazu ist:
> Das wird in Spielen nur deswegen moniert weil irgendein Gutmensch mal herrausgefunden hat, das man die in Spielen im Vergleich zu Film und Comic extrem einfach Entfernen oder Austauschen kann


 Das stimmt. Ein Spiel kann man patchen, ein Comic oder Film nicht. Man kann höchstens noch mal ne neue Fassung in die Kinos/Comicläden bringen.


----------



## Enisra (13. September 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Ein Spiel kann man patchen, ein Comic oder Film nicht. Man kann höchstens noch mal ne neue Fassung in die Kinos/Comicläden bringen.


 
na, selbst vor Release und dann kommt noch der Vorgeschobene Grund das Filme trotz so Zeug wie Twilight, Gigli oder so Army-Werbefilmen wie Battlefield L.A. Kunst sind, Spiele aber aus dem gleichen Grund nicht obwohl man Dinger wie Limbo, Void oder Dear Esther hat


----------



## Mothman (13. September 2013)

Wobei ich glaube die Zeit wird auch noch kommen, wo selbst Kinofilme gestreamt werden.


----------



## Enisra (13. September 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Wobei ich glaube die Zeit wird auch noch kommen, wo selbst Kinofilme gestreamt werden.


 
Das gibts doch schon das in Kinos viele Filme nicht mehr angeliefert werden sondern über´s Internet kommen, was halt grade für so´n Eselkino interesant ist


----------



## Mothman (13. September 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Das gibts doch schon das in Kinos viele Filme nicht mehr angeliefert werden sondern über´s Internet kommen, was halt grade für so´n Eselkino interesant ist


 Ok, hab ich mir fast gedacht, dass die Technik meine Vorstellungskraft schon wieder überholt hat.


----------



## Enisra (13. September 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ok, hab ich mir fast gedacht, dass die Technik meine Vorstellungskraft schon wieder überholt hat.


 
du bist halt nur ein Durchschnittskunde dem man alten Käs immer noch als Neuheit verkaufen kann


----------



## Datamind (14. September 2013)

Ja ja, die schwarze Liste und die schwarzen Spiele die drauf stehen... Was ein Zufall, meine SNES Catridge (PAL) von dem Spiel Killer Instinct war wirklich schwarz. Damals, als man noch per Telefon schnell beim Import Shop anrufen konnte und sich ohne Stress eine Version bestellt hat, die nicht für unser Land gedacht war. Dann dieser Rückschritt... Heute noch legal möglich eine US Version von einem Spiel in DE zu kaufen geschweige den zu spielen?

BTW: Habe Killer Instinct damals auf dem Schulhof (Schwarzmarkt) gegen 3! Top Spiele eingetauscht. Mein Kumpel hat für das erste Mortal Kombat was er aus Belgien mitgebracht hat auch 2-3 Spiele bekommen. War AFAIK nur inn der Spielhalle bekannt, bei heranwachsenden Jugendlichen können solche Spiele dann schonmal zu ergüssen führen. Sollen die anderen sich drum prügeln, ich hatte 3 neue Top Games und weniger Stress ^^


----------



## Monalye (14. September 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Wobei ich glaube die Zeit wird auch noch kommen, wo selbst Kinofilme gestreamt werden.


 


Enisra schrieb:


> Das gibts doch schon das in Kinos viele Filme nicht mehr angeliefert werden sondern über´s Internet kommen, was halt grade für so´n Eselkino interesant ist



Wirklich krass, ich hab' 3 Jahre lang in einem Kino als Filmvorführerin gearbeitet, da war Kisten schleppen angesagt. 
Ein normallanger Film hatte etwa 5-6 Akte, die musste ich alle vor der ersten Vorführung zusammenkleben, sodass aus 5 Rollen nur noch 2 Rollen wurden. Dabei war immer total aufzupassen, das man nicht irrtümlich ans Ende von Akt1 das Ende von Akt2 klebt, vor der ersten Vorführung musste man hoffen, das der Vorgänger alles zurückgespult hatte. 

Wenn alles geklebt war, wurde der Film in die Vorführmaschinen eingefädelt wie ein Faden in die Nähmaschine. Wenn man das nicht ganz genau machte, funktionierte gar nichts mehr... bestenfalls entwickelte nur die Tonspur ein Eigenleben.

Da man 2 Rollen hatte, musste man am Ende der 1. Rolle punktgenau auf die 2. Maschine mit der 2. Rolle schalten, was immer wieder mal zu unbeabsichtigen Pausen geführt hat. Entweder hat man das Ende der 1. Rolle "verschlafen", weil es grad im TV so spannend war, oder schlimmstenfalls war die 2. Rolle nicht zurückgespult 

Ich hatte den Job damals zu Titanic-Zeiten, der Film war so lange, das ich sogar 4 Rollen hatte und 3 x umschalten musste, 3 x Herzklopfen, das nicht alles still steht.

Wahnsinn, wie sich die Zeiten geändert haben, ich glaub die Filmvorführer von heute kennen diese Maschinen gar nicht mehr und haben noch nie einen Film geschnitten und geklebt


----------



## Datamind (15. September 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Wirklich krass, ich hab' 3 Jahre lang in einem Kino als Filmvorführerin gearbeitet, da war Kisten schleppen angesagt.
> Ein normallanger Film hatte etwa 5-6 Akte, die musste ich alle vor der ersten Vorführung zusammenkleben, sodass aus 5 Rollen nur noch 2 Rollen wurden. Dabei war immer total aufzupassen, das man nicht irrtümlich ans Ende von Akt1 das Ende von Akt2 klebt, vor der ersten Vorführung musste man hoffen, das der Vorgänger alles zurückgespult hatte.
> 
> Wenn alles geklebt war, wurde der Film in die Vorführmaschinen eingefädelt wie ein Faden in die Nähmaschine. Wenn man das nicht ganz genau machte, funktionierte gar nichts mehr... bestenfalls entwickelte nur die Tonspur ein Eigenleben.
> ...


 
Boaahhh Hammer, hätte ja garnicht gedacht das in dem kleinen Büdchen da oben so viel abgeht. Das ist ein interessanter Einblick. Da sollte man sich besser gut halten mit dem Vorgänger/Kollegen. Schlafen geht dann ja auch nicht, sobald die Rolle durchgelaufen ist wird man ja ehh nur geweckt und dann hat man richtig Stress.

Was ist denn wenn die Rolle auf einmal nen Abgang macht oder irreparabel ist. Hatte ihr da wenigstens Ersatz  falls gar nichts mehr hilft, Licht ausschalten und abhauen. Bis die Kinobesucher merken das hier keine Special Effekte mehr kommen, ist man ausm Kino raus. *jokingly*


----------



## LordCrash (15. September 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Wirklich krass, ich hab' 3 Jahre lang in einem Kino als Filmvorführerin gearbeitet, da war Kisten schleppen angesagt.
> Ein normallanger Film hatte etwa 5-6 Akte, die musste ich alle vor der ersten Vorführung zusammenkleben, sodass aus 5 Rollen nur noch 2 Rollen wurden. Dabei war immer total aufzupassen, das man nicht irrtümlich ans Ende von Akt1 das Ende von Akt2 klebt, vor der ersten Vorführung musste man hoffen, das der Vorgänger alles zurückgespult hatte.
> 
> Wenn alles geklebt war, wurde der Film in die Vorführmaschinen eingefädelt wie ein Faden in die Nähmaschine. Wenn man das nicht ganz genau machte, funktionierte gar nichts mehr... bestenfalls entwickelte nur die Tonspur ein Eigenleben.
> ...


 
Analog ist in den modernen Multiliexkinos schon lange nichts mehr. Und selbst die kleinen Independent und Art-Kinos sind mehrheitlich auf volle Digitalausstattung umgestiegen.


----------

